# Delaware Pheasant This Weekend



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

Howdy...I have been to Delaware to Pheasant hunt, but never on opening day. Anyone want to fill me in on how busy it gets up there? Any suggestions on where to go. Last time I was there, jumped a cock bird and surprised the hell out of us...didn't even get a shot. Let me know what you experts think. Thanks!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

if its anything liek the duck opener, dont waste your time


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

Don't shoot any hens, just roosters. The gamewardens will be checking.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

I might be out there on Friday. I plan to drive out there but if it is too crowded I wont hunt. I have a silver Jeep Grand Cherokee with a DU duck head next to the back licence plate. 

I also plan to hunt out at Delaware on Mon & Tues.. You couldn't force me to hunt out there on a weekend. Way toooooooo many yahoooooos.


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

That's kind of what I figure...I think I will wait to go to Delaware until Mon or Tues. I've been out there before and gotten rained on with shot when it wasn't even opening day. Good luck to you woodie!


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

Was out there from 0900 to 1100 today. Saw lots of orange hats and vests but no birds. I tried going where there were no other cars or trucks but the brush was too thick. The dog was covered with brambles and he was getting overheated. Everytime I'd come to the end of a field I'd bump into more hunters. I spoke to 1/2 dozen hunters and only two had shot any birds. 



I will wait until after the weekend and try it again. Maybe Monday and Tuesday it will be better.


----------

